# GNOME: nautilus und spaltenbreite

## backus

nach zwei tagen gentoo hacking habe ich endlich ein grobes system mit gnome am laufen. allerdings verhält sich nautilus anders als gewohnt. ich verwende nautilus standardmäßig mit listenansicht. und normalerweise füllt die spalte für den dateinamen, den verfügbaren platz aus und nautilus schiebt die restlichen spalten an die rechte seite. hier jedich nicht: alle spalten sind an der linken seite zusammengequetsch und sind immer nur so breit, wie es gerade nötig ist, um den inhalt darzustellen. irgendwie stört mich das. ist das jetzt ein fehler von nautilus (2.32.1) oder hab ich irendwo was falsch einestellt?

----------

## backus

es scheint wohl ein generelles problem(?) zu sein bzw ein gewolltes programmverhalten (man weiß es ja nie so genau). ich hab mir jetzt einen ubuntu patch besorgt und eingebaut... nun ist es wie es soll.

----------

